# Gouramis getting old?



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

For a couple of days now, one of my two remaining dwarf blues has been acting sluggish, is very bloated, having trouble swimming and staying upright, and has laid on the bottom all day today. He's still breathing and attempts to swim away (like from the net). He appears to be suffering, at the very least struggling. I have a glass of water ready...I think the best thing is to put him down. 

I'm just wondering if it's old age in this case. All of the 3 gouramis I originally bought were full grown when I got them so maybe it's just their time? None of my other fish in the same tank show any signs of stress or disease and my water is well within safe parameters for all the fish concerned. I've read gouramis can live around 4 years and I highly doubt they sat in my lfs for 4 years but do they just not live very long?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

If there are no signs of injury or illness, i would just let him be for now. Regardless of what you see there could be some aggression going on and perhaps hes lost a squabble and hes regresssing a bit, if thats the case then you may see him move into another spot of the tank soon.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

He was laying on his side at the bottom and, it looked like convulsing and gasping for breath. It's done. Wasn't fun at all. I hope I never have to do that again. Kinda made me a little sick.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh geese sorry, i know it's awful to see them die. Watch your other fish closely . I once treated a lethargic gourami with anti-bacterial medicated food and he perked up and lived for several months then had the same thing again (side lying/ wobbly) and died that time.Sometimes it's just sickly fish.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

As my gourami was dying one of our sailfin mollies was giving birth. Gives you an interesting perspective on the cycle of life, that's for sure.


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

if there are 3 gourami in the same tank theres probably some fighting going on. when i got my first aquarium a 10g i put 4 gourami in there thinking it would be fine but they are really agressive to their own kind aspecialy in a small tank


----------

